# Banjo Minnow?



## Wanna go fishin (Feb 25, 2011)

Im thinking about getting that new banjo minnow fishing system and was wandering if it worked like they said it does and where the bass bite them well. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Aren't they illegal in this and 30 more states? Just kidding, if you do get one tell us how they work out for you, I have always been tempted to buy one.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

now this is not comming from a bass fisherman, just a fisherman. i think those things suck. my brothers wife bought them for him on his birthday and we tried them all over the place and not one bite. ive caught more fish on bottle caps.


----------



## youneverno (May 18, 2011)

I agree with newsharker. I have them and they are terrible. Waste of money and time.


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

i have them & have done ok w/'em but i wouldn't advise anyone to go out & get 'em. they're not worth the $$$$


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

think about it this way....if they really worked that well every bass pro to weekend tourney guy would have a boat full of them, and you couldnt find them on store shelf anywere.
castaway300


----------



## the dam bandit (Apr 22, 2011)

I've had a set of them and like everybody else said they suck. They should be used the rubber on makin something worthwhile. Any lure looks good fishing in a tank of bass that r starving so of course their gonna bite then.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

One of the few lures I NEVER put in my tackle box. Had them for years and after trying for a while, concluded good marketing, bad fishing.


----------



## Sportnmslu (Jan 4, 2011)

They must have some trained fish on those infomercials.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

A lot of lures are made to attract fishermen, not fish.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Sportnmslu said:


> They must have some trained fish on those infomercials.


Under the right circumstances fish will eat anything.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Why do I come back to read this thread? Why?
Do I hope someone,.... somewhere, has caught some awesome fish, or a big catch, using The Banjo Minnow,...LOL!!!!


----------



## gigglez2025 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well it looks like the banjo is getting alot of bad reviews. When it comes to pond fishin, it is my goto bait. Im not joking, I slay the pond bass. I will outfish just about anyone when i go. Anytime i go with someone, i always have to let my buddies use them. Ive caught alot of 5-6lb bass on them. 

with that being said, i have tried them a hand full of times on the lake and even salt water fishing, and ive never even had a bite. I would recomend giving it a shot if you are going to do some pond fishing. Good luck.

J


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

big-john said:


> Under the right circumstances fish will eat anything.


 My, My...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

gigglez2025 said:


> Well it looks like the banjo is getting alot of bad reviews. When it comes to pond fishin, it is my goto bait. Im not joking, I slay the pond bass. I will outfish just about anyone when i go. Anytime i go with someone, i always have to let my buddies use them. Ive caught alot of 5-6lb bass on them.
> 
> with that being said, i have tried them a hand full of times on the lake and even salt water fishing, and ive never even had a bite. I would recomend giving it a shot if you are going to do some pond fishing. Good luck.
> 
> J


That's the stuff!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

What's Giggelz last name....Banjo?


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

I bought some years ago when they first came out, and the bigger size worked great. I used the during late summer and into winter and caught solid fish almost every cast it seemed. I to was fishing ponds though, and never fished them in lakes or anything. The small ones are worthless and I threw them away.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

You are right, they do catch fish. But, only when paired with a Ronco Pocket Fisherman.


----------



## Farting Unicorn (Jun 10, 2011)

Dude they are awsome but just use a medium heavy spinner rod on the it will give it better action because I used it on my bait caster and it worked but I went yesterday and used it with my spinner and it works so much better!!!!!!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Walmart had a closeout on them several years ago so I picked up a kit for 5 bucks or so. A few weeks later we went to a private lake. It's private but it gets fished hard. I've had 50 fish days and 5 fish days there.

I got there an hour late and my buddy already had the boat out and was fishing. I hollered at him from across the lake to pick me up. While I was waiting for him to trollmotor back across the lake, I tied on a Banjo, walked out on the end of the dock, and proceeded to catch a fish on every cast in the five minutes it took him to come across. He hadn't had a bite.

I ran through every bait in the kit in about an hour. I found out that you could hook a Sinko through the nose with those little kayle hooks and have similar results. I still use the kayle, sinko combination and slay um.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Didn't bother reading all the replies but they do work. There was a day I was flounder fishing and nothing was working. I found a few of my old banjo minnow set ups in my tacklebox from when I was in middle school. Hooked one on and instantly started catching flounder. It was a nice day.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Was there a banjo playing in the movie deliverance .I was always told they are awsome baits.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

When I was doing the radio show, they sent me some to try...Bottom line, I caught specks, flounder, and a lot of bass on them...So, I would say they do work.


----------



## Gruengo (Dec 22, 2009)

I had great experiences with the suspending/dying Banjo minnow over a decade ago when I tried it out (present from a cousin), but it too was a ranch tank where I'm sure a cow patty under a popping cork would've worked. Don't think the Banjo deserves the credit as much as it's slow presentation b/c those tank bass don't move around much.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A Banjo Minnow only fishing tournament to set the facts straight? Say on lake Conroe!


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

The old ones work better, they were out around 12 years ago or so. Maybe more. A buddy of mine bought the new ones and they're just not the same. I used to catch specks under lights at night on those all the time. We didn't have the same luck with the new ones. Few hits but nothing I remember worth spending the money on.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I am here to say that i was partners on a overnight fishing trip at 1097 bridge on Conroe where we caught 40 hybrids (C&R) some on the banjo minner.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I tried them jigging around pier on my fourteen acre lake... caught a bass nearly every jigg run...anywhere from two to five lbs. They were hot while they lasted!!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

My best LMB ever came on a 3" banjo minnow out of a pond around Willis!
Fish weighed 7-14 got pics but can't download em


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Do all you guys that own them also own a set of Ginsu fillet knives


----------



## gigglez2025 (Jul 11, 2008)

The old ones did work better. I actually bought some from their website about a yr ago. They had the new ones as well as the old ones. Im glad some other guys chimed in. I thought i was the only one that ever did any good on them.


----------

